# سؤال عن أضرار الصديوم في الماء



## أبو يوسف الكيميائي (20 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أرجو من اخواني الاجابة على هذا السؤال
ما هي أضرار وجود الصديوم في مياه الشرب المعبأة
وهل تعتبر ميزة ان تكون مياه الشرب خالية من الصديوم حيث ان انتشر في بعض المناطق هنا بالسعودية قوارير مكتوب عليها ( مياه خالية من الصديوم )
وهل من طريقة لازاله الصديوم من الماء نهائيا بعد مرحلة r.o
ولكم جزيل الشكر
:34:


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (20 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم الصوديوم يكون في الماء على شكل كلوريد الصوديوم وهو ملح الطعام وفي العادة يكون تركيزه في ماء الشرب ما بين 20 و 30 جزء لكل مليون وهو ضروري للجسم وكذلك باقي الاملاح الموجودة في الماء فشرب الماء بدون املاح لا يفيد الجسم كما يجب وخاصة املاح الكالسيوم التي تقوي العظام . اما زيادة تركيز الصوديوم في الماء فقد تؤثر على اصحاب ضغط الدم المرتفع فقط ولذلك لا يلزم تخليص الماء من املاح الصوديوم او غيرة من الاملاح اذا كانت نسبة الاملاح ضمن التركيز الصالح للشرب . ويمكن التخلص من الصوديوم باضافة مبادل ايوني بعد وحدة ro 
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## أبو يوسف الكيميائي (21 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخى وبارك الله فيك يا باش مهندس


----------



## ammaralhaddabi (2 ديسمبر 2011)

for me.. it is for the first time to hear about this free-sodium water.. some water production companies try to attract people thruogh this kind of advertisments to encourage them to 
purshase thier own products

no water with out salts


----------



## هيثم محمد محمد عبد (7 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## م باسل وردان (9 ديسمبر 2011)

ليس اضراره اخي الكريم او اثاره بالحالات الخاصة بشيء امام فوائده ...
فالصوديوم واملاحه هام جدا للجسم بشكل عام..
وان كان الملح ضمن النسب المطلوبة لاداعي ابدا للتخلص منه او انقاصه


----------



## كيرو عبده (26 يناير 2012)

thanks


----------

